# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) جــديــد Free Plasma Tool v.1.0.2.2 released. Exclusive

## hassan riach

Plasma Tool v.1.0.2.2 released. Exclusive.   * What this tool can do:*  * - Unlock all Sony Xperia 2010 Year (under test, private only)* * - Unlock all Sony Xperia 2011 Year( with Test Point) (under test, private only)* * - Flash All Sony Xperia/ Sony Mobile Android based mobile phones* * - First in the World: Read Trim Area from Running OS via ADB( Android Debug Brigde, ADB - included)* * - First in the World: Write Trim Area from Running OS via ADB (Android Debug Bridge, ADB - included)** * - Trim Area Backup Read using ADB/BootLoader(for test or Security reason)** * - Trim Area Backup Write using ADB/Bootloader*** * - Single Trim Area element Read/Write**  ** Not all TA elements can be written or read and not all Platforms support it.* *     ** Not all TA elements can be written or read.*  * !!!Software require Internet Connection for all operations!!!*    *
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Usage:* * !!!IMPORTANT!!! Before any operation with any new phone - Back it UP! Later* * you can restore it if somethings gone wrong.*  *A) To read/write Trim Area*     using ADB:
        1. Connect your phone to PC using USB Cable.
        2. Enable USB-Debugging in Settings->Development menu
        3. Install drivers
        4. Go to TA work tab, click ADB in the software and press Connect.
If you need to Cancel you can click cancel to stop operation
        5. Wait software to check root in your phone and try to root it.
        6. If your phone is not rooted you recieve a message how to root
your phone.
        7. Click Backup TA. All your TA will be backed up and saved in new
folder, same as your imei number
        8. If you need to restore phone - click Write TA from Backup
        9. If you need to read/write single element: enter element number in
heximal (for example 7da) and press read/write
        9a. Upon write operation you will be asked to open the file to
write, so please be ready for this file to open.  *   using BootLoader:*
        1. Training: Connect phone in Flash mode (Hold the back (or the
Volume down in new 2012+ phones)) key and connect the USB cable.
        2. Install drivers (x64 or x86)
        3. Check if driver install ok
        4. Disconnect phone
        5. Go to TA Work tab and click Bootloader
        6. Click Connect button. If you need to cancel you can click cancel
to stop operation
        7. Connect phone in Flash mode (Hold the back (or the Volume down in
new 2012+ phones)) key and connect the USB cable.
        8. After successfull connect Click Backup TA (for your security)
        9. If you need to restore click Write TA from Backup
        10. If you need to read/write single element: enter element number
in heximal (for example 7da) and press read/write
        10a. Upon write operation you will be asked to open the file to
write, so please be ready for this file to open.  *B)      To flash a S1_Boot android phone*
        1. Go to Flasher tab
        2. Follow the procedure 1 of the read/write TA using BootLoader
(Traning)
        3. Click Open firmware (acceptable formats: zipped firmware bundle,
with loader.sin inside), file format - zip or 7z (7-zip)
        4. Select files to flash(eg. 1 file or All files)
        5. Connect phone in Flash mode (Hold the back (or the Volume down in
new 2012+ phones)) key and connect the USB cable.
        6. Install Drivers (x64 or x86 - according your system OS)
        7. Stand by, software detect phone and send the loader.sin from the
archive
        8. Click Flash when phone is connected and software hint says "You
can press the Flash button now"
        8a. Keep in mind, the system.sin takes longer at 99%, this is ok,
need wait.  *C)      To unlock phone*
        without Test Point (2010 phones only):
        1. Training: Connect phone in Flash mode (Hold the back (or the
Volume down in new 2012+ phones)) key and connect the USB cable.
        2. Install Drivers (x64 or x86 - according your system OS)
        3. Check if driver install ok
        4. Disconnect phone
        5. Enter your user id and password
        6. Click unlock
        7. Connect phone in Flash mode (Hold the back (or the Volume down in
new 2012+ phones)) key and connect the USB cable.
        8. Follow the on screen instructions (some phones require one or two
reboot).  *with Test Point:*
        1. Training: Connect phone in Flash mode (Hold the back (or the
Volume down in new 2012+ phones)) key and connect the USB cable.
        2. Install drivers (x64 or x86)
        3. Check if driver install ok
        4. Disconnect phone
        5. Connect the Test Point.
        6. Install Drivers (x64 or x86 - according your system OS)
        7. Keep the Test Point connected
        8. Click Unlock
        9. Stand by.
        9a. Longer in description faster in process  about 20 seconds.  *for free login/pass contakt with me.*

----------


## hassan riach

now few pass and logins: 
User login: USER0000000059 password : PASSKUWCFZNJSQ counter :1
User login: USER0000000060 password : PASSSTAQZGFSJA counter :1
User login: USER0000000061 password : PASSRQIGVNJYNI counter :1
User login: USER0000000062 password : PASSWTSTYZRHQA counter :1
User login: USER0000000063 password : PASSRLGPURNSYD counter :1
User login: USER0000000064 password : PASSDRMZCTMPGR counter :1
User login: USER0000000065 password : PASSPPWJUZBGRA counter :1
User login: USER0000000066 password : PASSOYCJIGKSME counter :1
User login: USER0000000067 password : PASSZQAKFEHSRE counter :1
User login: USER0000000068 password : PASSMCAYKCPWVV counter :1
User login: USER0000000069 password : PASSQHAXPFPDQW counter :1

----------


## hafeez91

thaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkk

----------


## tonton2005

thaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkk

----------


## mazen_al_ahmar

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## hamza2006

merci pour l info main le LIEN EST MORT C EST POSSIBLE UN AUTRE

----------


## aaballa

mersi bcpppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kartaz

merci khoya

----------


## lazhar_sony

merci

----------


## rachido_miss

choukran ja

----------


## rachido_miss

bb bnvhbnvcnbcvnbvcnbvvvvvvb

----------


## msifita

merci

----------


## atefdima

THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

----------


## magic75

merci khoya

----------


## saki112

شكرا علي هذا العمل

----------


## Khaledhachelfi

barak allaho fik

----------


## algmar

thaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkk

----------


## imad34bba

شكرا علي هذا العمل

----------


## ggsm

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد الذي قمتم به

----------

